# What's the best powdered milk for the money?



## Annie

I'd like to add powdered milk to my preps so I can put rice pudding in our food storage menu. Here's the recipe I found. I think the kids will really enjoy it.


----------



## bigwheel

I think we usually buy Carnation just for occasional use. I listened to dumb yankees at one time...who tried to trick me into putting that stuff in some of my sausage making endeavors. Messed it up bad. Now I used to sell some powdered milk back in the 70's which was on a multi level pyramid deal like with Amway. That stuff tasted just like real milk with not a bit of fat in it...zilch effect on blood glucose etc. Sure wished I could recall the name of that stuff. My cousin got me into it.

PS Edit: Thanks to Mr. Google I think I found my old money making adventure peddling powdered milk. Looks like they had a little legalize issues on this link. 
http://www.mlmlegal.com/legal-cases/MedowFreshFarms_v_Sandstrom.php

PPS Edit: Ok forget that stuff. It seems to be poison. Just use Carnation and make it pretty strong and get it cold will taste just like real milk. My Mama fooled us a lot like that. Espcially when you make it up in a regular milk carton.


----------



## Illini Warrior

it pays to do a taste test on the various offerings before you go deep into stocking - it's one food product that has it's individual preferences ....

the Mormans and many preppers buy big from The Church .... https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng


----------



## Illini Warrior

Annie said:


> I'd like to add powdered milk to my preps so I can put rice pudding in our food storage menu. Here's the recipe I found. I think the kids will really enjoy it.


DON"T follow this guy's lead in storing food using old beverage bottles - it's nothing but a joke and you stand a good chance of contamination ....


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> it pays to do a taste test on the various offerings before you go deep into stocking - it's one food product that has it's individual preferences ....
> 
> the Mormans and many preppers buy big from The Church .... https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng


Check! :tennis:

Edit to add: I've got a bunch of their stuff for the long term food storage. I haven't tried the powdered milk yet. They say it lasts up to 10 years. Next time I'll get a case.


----------



## Annie

Illini Warrior said:


> DON"T follow this guy's lead in storing food using old beverage bottles - it's nothing but a joke and you stand a good chance of contamination ....


Right. I like Ball jars for just abut most things because they're critter proof.


----------



## Annie

Thanks. I'll try the carnation. BTW, I made a batch of this rice pudding and gave it to the kids for breakfast. It is extremely filling. A little bit goes a long way. I had to use less sugar than he did, 'cause for me it was way too sweet.


----------



## BlackDog

You may want to try the shelf stable boxed milk from Gossner. You can get it in whole, 2%, 1% and I think skim. They also have a whipping cream that I would love to get. Shipping is a beast for that, though. The others you can find at Dollar Tree for $1 a quart.


----------



## Mad Trapper

I keep a few boxes of packets in my stores, should have a few more on hand. Have used both Carnation and Store brand products, I go with whichever happens to be less expensive.

I use it in my supplies for backpacking. As a creamer for coffee and in my oatmeal for breakfast (oatmeal, water, powdered milk, dehydrated bannanas apples peaches, sugar). Same stuff would go in pack if shtf and had to bug out.


----------



## Illini Warrior

some preppers have questions about the different long term storage dairy products - in particular the differences in milk - FAQs answered

https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...about/all-about-dehydrated-dairy-introduction


----------



## Slippy

The best powdered milk is the one in your stores when you need it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Illini Warrior said:


> some preppers have questions about the different long term storage dairy products - in particular the differences in milk - FAQs answered
> 
> https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...about/all-about-dehydrated-dairy-introduction


That link got me to thinking I should have some powered eggs in my stores also, and add to my backpacking/BOB foods


----------



## Annie

I got this Moo Milk from Walmart because I heard it tastes not so bad. I'll let you know how I like it when I open it up.


----------



## paraquack

Annie said:


> I got this Moo Milk from Walmart because I heard it tastes not so bad. I'll let you know how I like it when I open it up.
> 
> View attachment 16102


Please give us a report.


----------



## Annie

paraquack said:


> Please give us a report.


Okay, here's the report. I just gave a glass of this stuff to my eleven year old and she says she really likes it. I tried it, too. It's pretty good. I think it's better than parmalat milk, for sure. It's "alternative milk", not real milk, but I wouldn't drink instant nonfat powdered milk unless I was starving (who would?). I'd cook with instantr nonfat milk, but not drink it.

But I would drink this Moos milk. So it passes the test. Walmart sells it for just under $15.00 and it makes 23 quarts. Very economical. Sealed it lasts 25 years, but opened, they give it a year. It comes in a 3 lb container, so I may vacuum seal about half into smaller jars.


----------



## bigwheel

My Mama could disguise Carnation to taste just like real milk if you used more of it than they said..and pour it into a regular milk jug and get it real cold. I always smelled a rat but my big brother thought it was ok. Hey speaking of him being an old swabby..he had to eat a lot of powdered eggs and milk in the Navy. He already knew what it tasted like apparently.


----------



## Broncosfan

Annie said:


> Okay, here's the report. I just gave a glass of this stuff to my eleven year old and she says she really likes it. I tried it, too. It's pretty good. I think it's better than parmalat milk, for sure. It's "alternative milk", not real milk, but I wouldn't drink instant nonfat powdered milk unless I was starving (who would?). I'd cook with instantr nonfat milk, but not drink it.
> 
> But I would drink this Moos milk. So it passes the test. Walmart sells it for just under $15.00 and it makes 23 quarts. Very economical. Sealed it lasts 25 years, but opened, they give it a year. It comes in a 3 lb container, so I may vacuum seal about half into smaller jars.
> 
> View attachment 17850


Thanks for the report. I took a gamble and ordered 2 white and one chocolate Saturday hoping that it would be ok. I plan to try it and vacuum seal the rest in canning jars


----------



## dmet

Annie said:


> Okay, here's the report. I just gave a glass of this stuff to my eleven year old and she says she really likes it. I tried it, too. It's pretty good. I think it's better than parmalat milk, for sure. It's "alternative milk", not real milk, but I wouldn't drink instant nonfat powdered milk unless I was starving (who would?). I'd cook with instantr nonfat milk, but not drink it.
> 
> But I would drink this Moos milk. So it passes the test. Walmart sells it for just under $15.00 and it makes 23 quarts. Very economical. Sealed it lasts 25 years, but opened, they give it a year. It comes in a 3 lb container, so I may vacuum seal about half into smaller jars.
> 
> View attachment 17850


So maybe a dumb question, but when you say "alternate milk" what do you mean? I can't drink "real" milk (and it's not the lactose, because I can't drink lactose-free milk either). I use almond milk in smoothies, but wouldn't just drink almond milk straight.


----------



## Annie

dmet said:


> So maybe a dumb question, but when you say "alternate milk" what do you mean? I can't drink "real" milk (and it's not the lactose, because I can't drink lactose-free milk either). I use almond milk in smoothies, but wouldn't just drink almond milk straight.


No, that's a good question. Here's what is printed on the side of the container.

INGREDIENTS: Sweet whey, creamer (coconut
oil, corn syrup solids, sodium caseinate [a milk
derivative], dipotassium phosphate, sugar, mono and
diglycerides, polysorbate 80, sodium silicoaluminate,
tetrasodium pyrophosphate, soy lecithin), nonfat
milk, sugar, guar gum, vitamin A, vitamin D.
Contains allergens: Milk and soy.

So, if it's got milk in it, I guess it's got lactose.

About the price: I noticed Augason Farms is selling it for 21.39, but I got the exact same thing at Walmart for 14.98.


----------



## dmet

Annie said:


> No, that's a good question. Here's what is printed on the side of the container.
> 
> INGREDIENTS: Sweet whey, creamer (coconut
> oil, corn syrup solids, sodium caseinate [a milk
> derivative], dipotassium phosphate, sugar, mono and
> diglycerides, polysorbate 80, sodium silicoaluminate,
> tetrasodium pyrophosphate, soy lecithin), nonfat
> milk, sugar, guar gum, vitamin A, vitamin D.
> Contains allergens: Milk and soy.
> 
> So, if it's got milk in it, I guess it's got lactose.
> 
> About the price: I noticed Augason Farms is selling it for 21.39, but I got the exact same thing at Walmart for 14.98.


OK well guess I'll pass on it for me, but sounds like something good to stock for the rest of the family. Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel

Kindly stand back while I heave. Thanks.


----------



## dmet

bigwheel said:


> Kindly stand back while I heave. Thanks.


LOL OK so Carnation is higher on the "foodfacts" than the Moo's milk. (Carnation: B+ / Moo's Milk C-)

Foodfacts.com :: Find out what's REALLY in your food. :: Home P for anyone that wants to "grade" their food choices.


----------



## bigwheel

Ok..I only drink milk with sugar frosted flakes and cookies. I dont think we need to worry about this scenario.


----------



## FLPrepper

Wise Food has a 144-serving two bucket whey milk option. Even if you aren't looking for long term buckets they are very reasonably priced compared to the Augason Farms products. Just take a packet out when you need it and it is ready to go. Very tasty by whey milk standards - I like it more than Augason. If you do decide to go with Augason you are better off getting it in Walmart if you are spending less than $200 total on Augason products, but if you go to their site and find other products you like they will give you free shipping (and more than likely no sales tax) if you order at least $200.


----------

